# St Barts Forums > Forum Pour Les Francophones >  >  En Suite

## cassidain

une question pour mes ami(e)s francophones: 

la locution _en suite_ 
composée de mots empruntés au francais
utilisée principalement en anglais britannique pour décrire une salle de bain accessible directement d'une chambre
mais, cette locution, est-ce qu'elle veut dire quelque chose, n'importe quoi en français ?

----------


## pascaleschmidt

alors la tu nous en pose une belle..... tout ce que je sais c'est que ca doit venir du mot ensuite qui évidement serait logique....car ca implique une chose qui vient avec une autre et une autre.... ou serait-ce un étranger qui a decide d'utiliser un mot français pour frimer.....

----------


## elgreaux

je crois que en français on dit : avec salles de bain et toilettes attenantes...

mais les agences de villa location ici ont tous adopté en suite comme phrase descriptive...

----------


## cassidain

Hmmm

Pour frimer ?

----------


## pascaleschmidt

frimer:  dans cette instance, utiliser des mots français pour se faire passer plus éduqué.... les frimeurs, ils sont partout!!!

----------


## cassidain

il y a pas mal d'emprunts où le sens français ne correspond pas à l'usage anglais. le mot _déclassé_ me vient à l'esprit, par exemple. où, en anglais, il veut dire caractéristique des classes populaires.

----------


## elgreaux

ou "entre nous" en anglais.. ca existe en français?

mais les français a approprié pal mal de mots anglais aussi, qui n'a pas le meme sens... un tuxedo = un smoking

a track suit = un jogging

etc...

----------


## pascaleschmidt

apparemment ils aiment tous emprunter de l'autre.... ca doit faire la cote... ca fait bien peut être...

----------


## cassidain

"faire la cote", c'est une expression ? je ne la connais pas

----------


## pascaleschmidt

faire la cote : show off...

----------


## cassidain

Un autre exemple: devotee 

La racine dévot(e), oui, mais le nom devotee nexiste pas en français.

----------


## cassidain

et, puis, Sainte Dévote est la sainte patronne de Monaco et de la Corse

----------

